
Computing Shortest Path in O(1) time - bjt2n3904
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLeWBswGgOE
======
meursault334
Is this actually O(1)?

Because the electricity has to to travel the shortest path it seems like it is
at best O(shortest path length). The constant factor is of course very small.

------
8note
if you have to wire thousands of LEDs, it will take significantly longer to
setup the problem, and I think that should factor into the time complexity

